# MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

My 84 GTI and my daughters 84 GLI both leak like crazy!!!! There are only so many places for water to come in, but I would really like to hear all the stories and of course, all the solutions. Both are high mile cars that are in reasonably good condition. Little or no rust on either car. We are totally frustrated and are parking the cars all winter for that reason. Can this be totally fixed?????


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

infortunately the metal under the winshield seal, right above the fuse-box usually rots out. a more simple solution, if the cars have sun roofs, use pressurized air to blow out the drains for the sunroof channel, one on each side. good luck!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

In my '80 Scirocco_S, much of the problem was fixed when the windshield was replaced. I don't recall whether I had to silicone the seal in place by lifting the edge and running a bead inside the seal around the entire window, or how I got it to not leak there. The goo that windshield/autoglass places use is good stuff. stays gooey but surface tacks.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (vwvanaudi)*

Before resorting to major surgery (windshields, etc.), check for debris near the HVAC intake.
If you are unfamiliar, do the following:
1. Open the hood.
2. Remove the plastic rain tray behind the engine compartment. You may have to remove the weatherstrip and some metal spring clips.
3. The HVAC (heating ventilation air conditioning) intake is located on the passenger side of the car. It is black plastic and has a flapper door on top.
4. Clean out leaves, dirt, and other debris that have accumulated over the years. If the debris is wet (likely), also check for rust in the steel surrounding the area.
5. Dry the area, and reseal if necessary.
If this does not address the problem, then look for more complex solutions (windshield, sunroof, evaporator, etc.).


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (alpinweiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpinweiss* »_Before resorting to major surgery (windshields, etc.), check for debris near the HVAC intake.

^^^^ I remember doing that as well... Another good suggestion.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (vwvanaudi)*

On my 83 rocco I had a issue with this only on the passenger side.Under the hood were the plastic tray is.All the way to the end by the fender is a little square hole that goes into the fender.In mycase was clogged with dirt.I blew it out at the car wash,and then with compressed air. 
Anouther way is jack up the car take off the tire.then remove the plastic fender well.Look in the upper corner door side and you should be able to see the outher side of the square hole.
Oh my rocco is from the middle of the west coast and arizona so I got verry lucky and have no rust.







Ive built pole bars in Bothel.B&K steel buildings.

_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 9:01 PM 3-20-2009_

_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 9:02 PM 3-20-2009_


_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 9:03 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (vwvanaudi)*

hi,i had a '84 GTI for 12 wonderful years myself,great car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i had a serious water leakage problem with it,when it would rain heavily,water would sometimes pour in from around the sunroof area.i think i caused the problem,in a roundabout way;i was a detailing freak,and i found that the reason i got water leaking around the sunroof was~too much car wax ground into the nap of the sunroof seal (it's kinda like a corderoy-type material)







it was a simple fix.just get an old toothbrush and gently rub off the excess car wax.my leak stopped immediately,but it was too late for my headliner,it was ruined


----------



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (gruppe-b)*

Thanks for the tips. I will be exploring all these ideas. Thanks for taking the time to write....


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (vwvanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvanaudi* »_Thanks for the tips. I will be exploring all these ideas. Thanks for taking the time to write....
Any luck tracking the leak?


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

I got the same issue hopefully tomorrow I will have time and check it out.


----------



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (83mk2scirocco)*

Work in progress. Thanks.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (vwvanaudi)*

well you fix it?curios to know what the leak was.


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (83mk2scirocco)*

I found a significant leak and I think it's very common. Water comes down the A pillars and it's suppose to run in the area where the rain tray is. The factory used too much sound deadner and it blocked the water from draining. Instead, there is a hole on the side of the A pillar and it just runs into the interior. I'm not sure how water even gets into the A pillar since I don't have a sunroof. Ever notice how many Rabbits there are with rusted through windshield corners? 
My solution was to cut out the rusted area and remove the big lump of sound deadner and welded the hole with new metal.


_Modified by atarasi at 11:14 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (atarasi)*

I just got a rabbit and found out that I have the same problem.Since it realy never got fixed it rotted out the floor pans.







This I take it was a very common problem.


----------



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (83mk2scirocco)*

Just want to thank everyone. Have not been on here for a while. Have not dug into the issues.....life is too damn busy!!!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK I Jetta & Rabbit Water Leaks Into Interior (vwvanaudi)*

I thought I was bad on my rabbit.Wait when I first read this thead I did not even have my rabbit.







It has been a while.


----------

